# Wives! If you want D. did you get back together?



## sadhusband (Mar 23, 2009)

Wives. Have you had enough of your husband and his anger or his frustrations to the point that you want a Divorce? Asked for it and wanted the Divorce, decided you did not love him anymore, then gotten separated, had him move out?
Then see him work on changing himself during a midlife crisis and then gotten back together?
In other words have you been able to reconcile your marriage from the brink of Divorce?
If so, under what circumstances and how?


----------



## justean (May 28, 2008)

well i afraid im at my several crisis point with my H. i have told him, i dont want to be with him. H doesnt want to discuss n e thing at the moment. i havent asked him to go. but it would probably be for the best when the time is right.
we have reconciled on many occasions. but this time i feel very differently as if i really do have to move on this time.
im not having a midlife crisis. im just now fed up of the same issues rearing there heads for the past 14 yrs. enough is enough.

ive seen loads of changes and playing the mind games . they do help. dressing up , going out and smelling nice- its all play . but as a few weeks go by , your back on the same route you originally were and arguing over the same things.

to answer your question yes you can reconcile your marriage from the brink. but allow space and time for each person to go and and find themselves again.


----------

